# Introducing The Resonator | A New Guitar from Indiginus!



## tcollins (Jul 7, 2016)

When I walked into the small guitar shop I had every intention of buying a mandolin, which was going to be our next project. But then I picked up a Dobro Hound Dog resonator guitar, and it just sounded so sweet and soulful, and it was so...well...shiny, that I knew it was meant to be! It is... The Resonator
-TC


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 7, 2016)

I bought this exactly ten minutes after clicking on the thread. Congratulations, Tracy. Another amazingly priced winner. Can't wait to download.


----------



## bbrylow (Jul 7, 2016)

Tracy, as a follow up to the Telecaster this is another amazing guitar! Congratulations!


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 7, 2016)

This thing is amazingly fun and inspiring. The only problem is I'm too happy with it to play the blues!


----------



## Vastman (Jul 7, 2016)

Tracy... between you and Greg, I'm constantly in guitar heaven. This is wonderful... Bought and spreading the word!

With Orange Tree's group buy (Rosewood Piano), your new Resonator and the sexy new Soul Capture Cello from Virharmonic...this is an amazingly wonderful week! And the perfect trio of birthday presents for this Bastille day baby...


----------



## feck (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh hell yes. Wow.


----------



## A/V4U (Jul 8, 2016)

Just bought and tested demo MIDI and is awesome. Thanks Tracy for another great sounding guitar


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jul 8, 2016)

Brilliant sampling and scripting Tracy. Really fun to play. Bravo!!


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 9, 2016)

Rock on Tracy!!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 9, 2016)

Another home run for Indiginus, sounds just grea!

My only issue that sometimes has me reaching for competitive products when I am composing, as I have discussed with Tracy, is the chord mode. As I keyboard player I much prefer to simply play the chords in the inversions I want rather than assign them to notes. But for solo/harmony parts, these are top notch.


----------



## Quasar (Jul 9, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Another home run for Indiginus, sounds just grea!
> 
> My only issue that sometimes has me reaching for competitive products when I am composing, as I have discussed with Tracy, is the chord mode. *As I keyboard player I much prefer to simply play the chords in the inversions I want rather than assign them to notes.* But for solo/harmony parts, these are top notch.



This. But it's not a deal breaker for me, as I just keep these guitars in solo mode. I already have several Indiginus libraries and will no doubt be getting this one soon.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 9, 2016)

Just saw the email this morning... sounds even more amazing than the Renegade... and that's saying something! You and the Virharmonic boys are keeping me very happy this weekend! My brother is onboard as well!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 9, 2016)

Sounds great! Me want!!


----------



## RCsound (Jul 9, 2016)

The Resonator is simply amazing, simple and intuitive interface. Now just waiting for the mandolin.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Definitely a no brainer purchase...now or later.


----------



## tcollins (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks, everyone, for your support and kind comments! We have been overwhelmed by the response, especially since it is kind of a specialized instrument.
A bit of demo trivia: The banjo that comes in halfway through the "Under the Live Oak" demo is none other RealiBanjo from Realitone.
-TC


----------



## HardyP (Jul 10, 2016)

tcollins said:


> A bit of demo trivia: The banjo that comes in halfway through the "Under the Live Oak" demo is none other RealiBanjo from Realitone.


Honestly, I could have bet this when I heard the demo...

@Mike Greene can be very proud, that he has got it made thus far, that others are paying for the advertising of his products in the Commercial section of VI-C...


----------



## tcollins (Jul 10, 2016)

Mike's a great guy, and was gracious enough to allow me to use his banjo for this demo.


----------



## drumman (Jul 11, 2016)

tcollins said:


> Mike's a great guy, and was gracious enough to allow me to use his banjo for this demo.



Careful, Tracy. He'll want to sing in your next demo!  (I tried a link here and the whole YouTube video visual came up and looked like a total derailment of the thread, but those who know that video of Mike's singing "Amaaaazee-ee-ing Graaaaace" will understand.)

Great job on this guitar, Tracy.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 18, 2016)

I keep coming back to this thread just to listen to the Under the Live Oak demo. So beautiful. I have to have this.


----------



## thov72 (Jul 19, 2016)

great sound, easy to play, double the price and it would still be cheap


----------



## 98bpm (Mar 17, 2018)

A/V4U said:


> Just bought and tested demo MIDI and is awesome. Thanks Tracy for another great sounding guitar


I've just discovered this product recently on a YouTube video after seeing a demo for Wavelore's Glide guitar. Since Wavelore seems to be defunct, I checked this one out and think its pretty good. Could you tell me if you can set key switches for the low velocity articulations? On the overview video, it looks like you can set them for the hight velocities, but no mention of setting them for low velocity articulations.


----------



## Gerry (Mar 20, 2018)

98bpm said:


> Could you tell me if you can set key switches for the low velocity articulations? On the overview video, it looks like you can set them for the hight velocities, but no mention of setting them for low velocity articulations.



All of the articulations are accessible via keyswitches, in addition to being assignable to your choice of high or low velocities. All good!

I picked up this instrument in December and am proud to say that I've actually *used* it in a piece I did. (As opposed to all the other stuff I've bought that hasn't been utilized yet.) I think it sound just great, and I'm really looking forward to picking up their amazing-sounding mandolin, too!


----------



## 98bpm (Mar 21, 2018)

Gerry said:


> All of the articulations are accessible via keyswitches, in addition to being assignable to your choice of high or low velocities. All good!
> 
> I picked up this instrument in December and am proud to say that I've actually *used* it in a piece I did. (As opposed to all the other stuff I've bought that hasn't been utilized yet.) I think it sound just great, and I'm really looking forward to picking up their amazing-sounding mandolin, too!


Thank you Gerry! That's very helpful information. I was thinking about a resonator product from Wavelore, but I don't think they're in business anymore (even though the website is still online - something isn't right there). I'll scoop up the Indiginus Resonator.


----------

